# how did your chi get its name?



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

how did your chi get its name?

Princess - i thought she looked like a princess
Cujo - my mom thought i would be cute
Boo - From the movie monsters inc.
Wallace - my brother is a big basketball fan and he just started call him that


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis' name started out as Blue... he decided he was the King so he became Blue ... Elvis... Velvet goes in the middle. 

The Blue Velvet Elvis also was a nightclub in Savannah


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver - :wink: I'm sure there's no explanation needed.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge----needed a chocolate name

Belle-----She was silver when she was born around december so we started saying silver bells and Belle just stuck

Flower-----On the way home from picking her up we saw about 10 skunks and she looked like a skunk with the white in the middle of her head so the only skunk I could think of was Flower on the movie Bambi.

Stormy-----got it off of one of the suggestions here. Someone was asking for names for a blue chi and someone suggested Stormy so I stole it lol.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My husband is Irish so i wanted an Irish theme for my chis, we had Toby and Irish Penny now in Rainbow bridge, and now have Sully, Fynn McCaul and Rosie O'Grady.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My fiancee and I just liked the names Madison and Rylie. I like naming animals' human-sounding names, and I really like uncommon names.


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

Bailey - because i liked the name and i saw a tv programme with a cute dog named bailey. However he was meant to be Diego or Preston but he just seemed to suit bailey!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

When we got the puppy, we started out with Zoro, didnt seem to be right. Then Maximillian Shell, didnt last long. Then we just started saying names outloud to see what he would look at us with. We said Chuwee, and he stopped playing and looked right at us. It was too funny. So he kinda picked his own name. We didn't want to spell it like Chewy, so we finally ended up with "Chuwee".


----------



## caths350z (Sep 7, 2004)

Blue - we named him after the movie Old School - you my boy blue, you my boy.

Moose - Ladybelle1 named him - and it's really the most perfect name for him. He's the tallest chi puppy I've ever seen and he's the perfect Moose color.


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

Kaui- I wanted to name her cow (I don't know why) and my sister wouldn't let me then I heard the name Kaui on MTV and I was like I have to name her that cause then i can nickname her Kau (=cow)! But I just call her Kaui now!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Teddy just popped into my head on the car ride to pick him up 
Woody my mom came up with. i'm a big pixar fan especially toystory


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanut cos hes small like a little peanut! if i ever got a little girl to go with him i'd call her pixie cos i think peanut and pixie sounds so cute.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

armani...because i love fashion so decided he'd have to have a nice name, and this celeb(cant remember the name) has 3 dogs one gucci one versace and one armani and i kinda stole that :]


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Because Im part portuguese I wanted a portuguese name and so I picked Pedro (I had to find a name that wasn't in use by any of my family members, which pretty much rules out manuel and john haha although a little dog named manuel would crack me up).


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I knew I wanted to name her Gracie before I even found her.


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

I decided on the name Noel because he was born on Christmas Day and I wanted a name related to the holiday,and I like the name


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I didn't name Carl. I wanted to name him Scout. My mom, sister, and I thought Scout was a cute name. My older brother came home from college and said "You three decided to get the dog, so I get to pick the name" (interesting logic)
He wanted a Chicago White Sox themed name, in honor of my father, a die-hard Sox fan. So we made a list, and couldn't agree on any name.
My puppy had no name for a few days, and I kept just calling him random names. :roll: 
Finally we decided he would be Carl, after Carl Everett. And people think it's a weird name, but it fits him, so there.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

we came up with zoey by looking at dog name websites and it just seemed to fit her. none of the other names sounded right. we were thinking harley for her but it just didn't fit. 

we got the name "izzie" from the tv show grey's anatomy. i don't like her character so much but i love that show and (for those of you who watch the show) i couldn't call her "george"!! :lol:


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

I wanted a Spanish female name but I didn't like anything I found. I chose Dulce (Dull See) because it means sweet in Spanish and she is surely sweet as can be. Come to find out there are plenty of real girls named Dulce too.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

colleen13 said:


> we got the name "izzie" from the tv show grey's anatomy. i don't like her character so much but i love that show and (for those of you who watch the show) i couldn't call her "george"!! :lol:


I wondered if there was a Grey's Anatomy connection there. I love that show too!! Izzie is a cute name.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I couldn't find a name that fit, until my adult son called her tricky, then we decided on Trixie. Granddaughters puppies, the girls named them their selves Teenie, 5 yr old Miss Ebony thought he looked really teenie so that's what she named him. Alexis the 4yr old wanted her puppy called Rainbow ever since she was 2. My sheltie is Tiffany, I wanted something different and she had a white tip on her tail, so instead of Tippy I went with Tiffany. (Was also ex daughter in laws name, but I h ad my dog first) lol :lol:


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

If you ask my hubby, it's because it's his favorite beer and Guinness is the same color as the foam. But if you ask my son, it's because it's his favorite book (world records). I always call him Guinny pig though, cuz he's small and he always makes little grunting noises!!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

beenie- because he looked like a pinto bean as a puppy  color and shape! also he's a mexican jumping bean :lol: 
freia- i was being sarcastic to my hubby and said her name was freia-- the best choco in the world


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie is my little red foxy girl, when i first saw her picture i thought she looked like a little red fox kit, and i have a thing with foxes i couldnt go with foxy cause thats my name, and i vixen was just too formal, so i thought on to the fox and the hound and the female fox in the movie was called vixie. so Vixie is also known as "LittleTreasures Vixen"

when i was looking for a male i was gonna name him tod (as in tod fox from fox and the hound) but the male i had picked out for the name tod fell through, and when i saw dodger i fell in love but the name tod just didnt fit...
but i waited till i got him home upon arrival he was kind of skinny, needed a bath and kept darting about not to be caught, and from moment one he kept taking things out of my pocket.
however when i was younger i was nancy in a production of oliver and dodger was my favorite character, he was a street urchin and always looked kind of skinny, scruffy but oh so cute and a true pickpocket...and so he earned his name Dodger, "little treasures Artfull dodger"


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney: from Britney Spears
Butterfly: one of Mariah Carey's cds


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Jasper is officially (papers) "Japser's Wild" for his crazy antics and wild coloring... he got the Jasper part becuase when we got Tucker (first) the name choices widdled down to Tucker or Jasper... and Marty or Cody didn't fit. 

Tucker I still haven't figured a registered name for him... I don't want to put it up til I'm sure I will keep it. But the name Tucker was just one I kept coming back to. My sister is awesome with names, she always has some less common name that isn't too unusual at the same time. (IE: Trixie.. her first horse as a kid and one of her first dogs as an adult; Markie.. a red healer meant to be marked for termination at the pound; and Secret.. her current horse who she bought without notifying her dh first.).. anyway, she came up with some ideas and Tucker caught me..

If I ever had a girl animal or even child my first choice is Graciella (Gracie), and second choice, Megan or Maggie... Maybe one of my son's will let me help name my granddaughters when they come...


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

My story is a bit different. I bought my Chi from a breeder in my state and she had named him Blackie because when he was born, he was all black. Now that he is 13 months old, his coat is fawn, and black with brown streaks. yes thats right, i said streaks! He looks as if he had his hair PROFESSIONALLY foiled!! its beatiful! I am going to get some pictures up here for everyone to see! I took about 50 yesterday and 10 today. Yep, im the picture obsessed doggie owner!! i follow him everywhere with the camera! LOL...

So anyways.. When we went to go pick Happi up, he was soo happi and bouncy and just had a great personality! Since before i even picked him up, i thought of the name Happi cause he made me happy and so when i had him in the car on the ride home, i happend to look down at his dog food bag and ijt said "Promotes HAPPY DOGS" ..and that was it! I said HAPPI! 

Not a very unusal story but hey, i tryed!! hehe..


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I wanted a mexican name for them Poco seemed perfect And Gaspar the name means little treasure & that's exactly what he is my little treasure  For Bella I picked Bella Chiquita which means beautiful little one


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Java Jo- cup of java and she is chocolate colored
Lola- from the song by the Kinks
Bocephus- the name is bigger than him
Lily- always wanted one named that
Poopa-gowa- she eats turds and looks like she is smoking a cigar
ella- already named emma and that is my daughters name so had to 
modifiy it some
sky- she is sky blue, not really but she is part blue
zoe- means life 
chia- just always liked that name


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I go through the alphabet and think of any name I can that begins with that letter. I got to 'J' and thought "Junesta", "Junella"(this didn't work because it is the president's wife's name at the uni that I attend), "Judy" (my aunt's name), "Junie" I love it! Then when I saw "Walk the Line" I fell in love with the love story and decided to have her paper name be June Carter and then when I get my little black male I will name him Johnny Cash and call him Cash. My husband already calls him his "little man in black" :lol: I think I posted this story somewhere else but I wanted to contribute to the thread!


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

When I got my first chi, I didn't have any idea what I would cal her, My husbands mom said, she is such a little "Smidgen" and I really like it... So it stuck.
Now when Smidgen had her pups and I knew I was going to keep one, I wanted to call her "Sweet Pea", but the husband didn't like it. I kept looking and trying to find a name he would like. He is in to restoring old cars, and one day I said she has a little Chassis, (under carriage) in cars, he didn't say anthing about not liking it, so thats how she got her name...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi wasn't even a name that I was considering when I picked it. When I got her I had it narrowed down to Peanut, Bella, or Chiquita. Then I was looking through my Japanese book and my brother's friend Dan, who is practically our brother since we grew up together, sees me and Yoshi and says "hey, you should name her Yoshi". He suggested it because our previous dog, Ninji, got his name from the Mario brothers game, so Dan suggested Yoshi, also from Mario  to keep with the theme.


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Yoshi-I love Japanese names and most of my birds, etc. have them. I chose it for my chi (and a betta) because it means Best and I thought he was just the best little dog in the world. It was hard finding a Japanese name for a male that I liked...so many beautiful ones for girls 

Bella-When I picked her up, I didn't know what to name her but Bella kept popping into my head. She is beautiful and such a little lady. On her papers, she's Lady Bella 111 (it was taken twice!)


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

Kujo the killer lol ironic to name such a tiny dog such a big name- but he does kinda have his coloring


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

All 3 boys have a disney theme 

Nemo -because he was so little and red and we had trouble "finding Nemo" he was so small he always got lost

Stitch - was born blue and he still makes these strange squeeking and grunting noises so he reminded us of Stitch from Lilo and Stitch

Zero - he was born in October (halloween month) and we got him just before christmas so he was named after the dog in "nightmare before christmas" also to link in with his brother, Zero was a ghost dog ( a lot of people think Zero is Nemo reincarnated) and Nemo actually means no-name and Zero means nothing so the names link the brothers. He was orginally going to be called Bambi but it didnt really suit him lol

I am a sucker for Disney names tho if I ever get another it'd have a disney name too


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My fiancee loves the Nightmare Before Christmas- if Rylie was a boy she would have been Zero, lol.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> My fiancee loves the Nightmare Before Christmas- if Rylie was a boy she would have been Zero, lol.


 :lol: horray at least I'm not the only one who thought up the name whenever I tell people I always get strange looks as to why he's called it umm with the exception of art students who always guess why


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

My mother suggested Carrie, which sounds like a special name in my country, but not here. Then my husband said- let's name her Cara- Kara. In Italian cara means dear(my dear), in hindu kara means pure and in my language- drive(verb). So in the end I have my cherished force of purity!!!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

*Kinda cute...*

I think it's kind of funny that all three girls with Yoshi babies are posted on the same page...

Before I even found this site, I was laying in bed trying to think of names for a chi puppy when I finally picked one out (I have, and I pick him up May 4th), and I really wanted to name it something in Japanese, since I know the language (have been learning it for 6 years, and I've been to Japan twice) and absolutely love the culture. Plus I wanted something original.

I came up with Mimi if I got a girl. It sounds like an american name (I'm sure everyone would think of Meme from the Drew Carey Show) and it means "ear," which I thought was cute because of chihuahua's big ears.

I also came up with Yoshi for a boy, because my host brother from my second trip to Kyoto was named Yoshi. The name means joyous, with is perfect for a puppy! Plus, my boyfriend thought it was cute because of Mario's dinosaur.

So when I found my puppy the next day on the breeder's website, and he was male, Yoshi it was!  ( I still think it's original, just means that three original chicks with three adorable pups all found each other on the same site!)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Jamoka Almond Fudge J.* - his coat looks like the ice cream also on animal planet i saw that Jamoka means family in africa 

*Jemini Cinnamon Puppy J*.- we got her in june that's the month of Gemini plus she was for my mother she's a Gemini. we wanted to stick with the J's

*Justice Princess F.- *my sister named her she just liked the name

*Justin BoJanggles J.(*new puppy not home yet)- this is Justices' brother and they look alike, BoJanggles is from saturday night live they had a dog named bojanggles and i've always wanted to name a dog thatt so this be my last dog god willing so he HAD to have this name.
[/b]


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I got Deedlit's from an anime series I watched with my boyfriend a few years back, Record of Lodoss Wars. It was an elf's name on there and Deedlit had big ears when she was a baby and I thought it was such a cute name it just fit her.  Her middle name is Anne as shortened form of my middle name Andrea.

Cosette was a name I always liked from Les Miserables. Her mdidle name is Madison after her daddy's middle name. 

When I get a third I don't know what middle name I'll use. :lol:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

theres another cujo(kujo) on here


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Jack was named jd (as in the whisky) when we got him, but i hated it, so i changed it to jack, which my brother in law wasnt happy about but i thought, i'm feeding,walking and paying vets bills for a dog you cant be bothered to keep i'll call him anything i want :x ...sorry  
Ruby because its my favorite stone and my birthstone, also my late granny's name.
Tilly...just thought it was cute.

cats
Molly always loved the name its so pretty.
Pixie, i was reading wee free men at the time and they are picties, which lead me to pixie which is also a very sweet name...imo


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Toby had his name from his breeder... I thought about calling him differently... I tried calling him Gucci (he went like :roll: ), Pumpkin (his face went :shock: ), and Munchkin ( he couldn't bear that  )

So I decided to keep it Toby - Toby the Tobster... It's sooooo him though.

Toby had my initial. So when I met my bf and we got Cashmere, I decided she should have his initial... a name starting with C. She was soooo soft so we called her Cashmere.


----------



## nitesarge (Apr 29, 2006)

Bandit, He is black aound the eyes and ears but white all over. Most folks think he is a Papillion cuz hes a longcoat.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lola was named after Madonna's daughter's nickname  I'm a huge Madonna fan!!


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

My husband lived in San Francisco when he was younger and would go to the "FILLMORE STADIUM". So we said "come here Filmore" and he came running, lol.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

my husband wanted to name my daughter zoey and i couldn't even imagine calling my little blonde, frail baby (she was 5.1 lb at birth) zoey. so when madison bought zoey...she let dad help her pick out her name. i would have named her paris


----------

